# Dubai dreams big with underwater 'discus hotel'



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a little concerned rich people will exploit this opportunity too easily and ruin something that could be really cool for the rest of us. Know doubt there will be gold inlays every.

http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/dubai-dreams-big-with-discus-hotel/story-e6frfq80-1226345893112


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bah, I thought that the hotel would have lots of discus... as in, the fish. LOL


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Good one! solarz


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

It always gives me a chuckle since everyone that drives a car is indirectly paying for their extravagant projects and lifestyles. Just another example of our petrodollars at work.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Kooka said:


> It always gives me a chuckle since everyone that drives a car is indirectly paying for their extravagant projects and lifestyles. Just another example of our petrodollars at work.


That is so true.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't think Dubai had any oil - isn't it just a principality?
I heard that the Sheik had to borrow truck loads of money just to finish the Burg Khalifa...
I would stay at this place in a second personally, if only I could afford it.
Maybe one day 
Sounds way better than staying in the other hotel, I can't remember what its called - but the one with rooms facing the tank of their gigantic aquarium. The prices were astronomical. But this is actually on a reef... And Dubai has plenty of whale sharks at certain times of year. Imagine one passing by.... I'm better start saving now!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

teemee said:


> I didn't think Dubai had any only - isn't it just a principality?
> I heard that the Sheik had to borrow truck loads of money just to finish the Burg Khalifa...
> I would stay at this place in a second personally, if only I could afford it.
> Maybe one day
> Sounds way better than staying in the other hotel, I can't remember what its called - but the one with rooms facing the tank of their gigantic aquarium. The prices were astronomical. But this is actually on a reef... And Dubai has plenty of whale sharks at certain times of year. Imagine one passing by.... I'm better start saving now!


You know, it'd be really cool to visit and see wild whale sharks swimming over my head, but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable *sleeping* in there...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Nicer than staying in a submarine! lol


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

My wife said no way would she sleep under water. I think it would be amazing, cost will limit me from every going there unless I won the lottery. I'd rather spend more money on my own personal reef setup (and it needs a lot).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

disman_ca said:


> My wife said no way would she sleep under water. I think it would be amazing, cost will limit me from every going there unless I won the lottery. I'd rather spend more money on my own personal reef setup (and it needs a lot).


LOL, agreed! For the price of one night at that place, you can get a nice big reef setup that you can enjoy for years.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

teemee said:


> I didn't think Dubai had any oil - isn't it just a principality?
> I heard that the Sheik had to borrow truck loads of money just to finish the Burg Khalifa...
> I would stay at this place in a second personally, if only I could afford it.
> Maybe one day
> Sounds way better than staying in the other hotel, I can't remember what its called - but the one with rooms facing the tank of their gigantic aquarium. The prices were astronomical. But this is actually on a reef... And Dubai has plenty of whale sharks at certain times of year. Imagine one passing by.... I'm better start saving now!


Istanbul hotel in Turkey

http://www.vagabondish.com/underwater-hotel-in-istanbul-to-open-in-2010/


----------

